# New Profitec Pro 600 and Eureka Mignon



## Steve78 (Dec 5, 2016)

So, after 2 1/2 years with my Sage Barista Express I succumbed to Upgraditis and splashed out on a new machine and grinder!

After 4 days of using it I am really enjoying the increased consistency I am getting from my espressos and the steam power is massive compared to the BE.

I can highly recommend Bella Barista for anyone looking to buy a serious coffee machine, the service we received was fantastic.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I glanced at the photo and though "my god his machine is leaking water all over the counter"....then I realised it was the tamping mat







I think until you upgrade, it's difficult to understand what a difference it's going to make. Things just become easier, nicer and as you said more consistent. With steaming it's not just about how long, but about how much pressure and faster is better. Glad you are enjoying it.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Nice setup mate


----------

